# Alternate applications for fursuits?



## webkilla (Aug 25, 2009)

greetings suiters

i was wondering if any of you used your fursuits for things other than directly "furry" related uses. (cons, meets, and such)

while i technically dont have a fursuit, then i do dress up quite often and much around.

basically, i LARP. (as an orc no less) http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/just WK/P4040002.jpg - waaagh...

and i was wondering because of that if any of you used your fursuits or at least fursuit-making skills in other similar endeavors.

i know that some of the people i LARP with technically do, although they aren't furries to begin with, so they would never call it that:


----------



## Shino (Aug 25, 2009)

I often just randomly wear my suit for fun. I'll go up to church st. (Basically our pedestrian throughfare up here) and just walk around. I always get tons of hugs and little kids that want their photo taken with me. It's a huge blast.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 25, 2009)

wear it to church

ok

i must admit, that was probably the last thing i'd have thought of - but i'lll give you points for originallity.

anyone use fursuits or similar gettups for LARPing here at all?


----------



## Shino (Aug 25, 2009)

Nunono... it's not church, it's just called Church St because there's a big one at the end of the street. It's just an outdoor shopping mall.

I've never been one for LARPing, but I'm sure there's a few furs that do.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 25, 2009)

I've done some mascoting work for different people/companies as side money... My suit now is more of a mascot costume anyway. Other then that I /really/ want to find a dragon suit to goto renaissance fairs in :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 25, 2009)

If I had one, I'd just wear it for fun and to amuse myself.

I already wear sets (ears / tail) because I think they look good with some of my outfits, and for fun.


----------



## fire dragon (Aug 26, 2009)

If I had one I would just wear it and walk around town, but not my town. There's not much that goes on where I live.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 26, 2009)

Go out on the town.  
That's what I do, seeing as I am too young to get into the cons anyway.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 26, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I've done some mascoting work for different people/companies as side money... My suit now is more of a mascot costume anyway. Other then that I /really/ want to find a dragon suit to goto renaissance fairs in :3



i've actually considered making a dragon suit just for that....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, when a local place asks, I use my suit to volunteer, and perhaps draw in a crowd. I've also gone suiting at Anime conventions. But my dragon is more a con thing until I get a new skirt done, and find the time and funds to do my legs. Then it will be more practical.

I hope to eventually do the Blue Otter that I had in my mind, just for the purpose of being more volunteer or non-con friendly. Either that or do my old old fursona that I don't have anymore, an Otterfox. Which would be cute.


----------

